# This showed up on Craigslist-any help with ID and year?



## jimbo53 (Nov 23, 2015)

Description said, "Vintage bike-Good Condition" Only one picture. Any idea what this is and what year, and possible value?


----------



## ratina (Nov 23, 2015)

It's a Schwinn. Never seen that style of darts before. Probably around a 1952.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2015)

ratina said:


> It's a Schwinn. Never seen that style of darts before. Probably around a 1952.




BF Goodrich. Looks like Badge, Guard, and Darts are correct.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like it's badged BFG. Would explain those darts.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2015)

With the drop center rims, I'm thinking 46-47. I have a 46 dx with the same badge and stenciling. Nice bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimbo, seems like I've seen that before on our Craigslist. Pretty clean ride for the price.


----------



## vincev (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice Bike.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 23, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Jimbo, seems like I've seen that before on our Craigslist. Pretty clean ride for the price.




Yep-that's the one. Unless you have designs on it I'll try to check it out tomorrow. Been looking for a ride for the Mrs. so she can ride with us on the Hurricane Coaster rides.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 23, 2015)

That would be a great ride for her, seller will probably take less than asking. Good luck!


----------



## ratina (Nov 23, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> With the drop center rims, I'm thinking 46-47. I have a 46 dx with the same badge and stenciling. Nice bike.




Good eye, didn't notice the rims.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Rack is aftermarket but looks like a nice, clean bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## dboi4u (Nov 24, 2015)

That looks like a Schwinn meteor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 24, 2015)

The meteor was a one year only model, 1953. It would have used S2 rims. Still thinking 46-47 on this one with the drop centers. Most likely a D12 model or something of that nature.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd have to agree with rollfaster, it's likely from the forties. The paint scheme appeared on the early post war bikes and was phased out after 48 or so. The shield head badge was also phased out after 49 or so also. B.F. Goodrich sold a model called the Co-Ed (although only named in catalogs, not on the bike) that was similar except had a headlight on the fender. I can't see if that has holes for one or not.


Edit: Thanks to Greenephantoms Schwinn Heavyweight book for info.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 25, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on this yesterday. As usual, some good points and some bad. Serial number is C17085, which I'm pretty sure makes it a 1947. Greater minds than mine, feel free to comment on this. The first bad thing I found was that someone had started to sand off the painted rims on the inside drop centers  . The good thing is what look like original BF Goodrich Standard blackwalls in great shape-no cracking or decomping at all. Obviously, the rack comes off. I'm not sure if a rack came on this bike at all, and  no  shadowing on the paint indicates a tank previously, nor are there any holes in the fender for a light. Nice skip tooth sweetheart chain ring and only minor dents in the chain guard and fenders. Original paint in pretty good shape-should clean up nice over the winter for my wife to ride with the Charlotte Hurricane Coaster club in the spring!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2015)

Super Cool!
My wife wants her bike to pedal easy. That Sweetheart sprocket is 4 teeth bigger than the Typ. girls Clover, w/22
Nice bike; it will clean up well. Keep us posted.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice, that's gonna be a sweeeet rider with some new tires installed. Definitely keep the originals, tho.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes sir Jimbo, ya did well. A lot of cool things going on with this bike, looking forward to seeing this on the Coasters rides.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 25, 2015)

Glad you got it. 47 sounds right with your sn.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 26, 2015)

The grips are wrong, too. Would they be BF Goodrich branded or Schwinn branded grips? Any pictures?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2015)

jimbo53 said:


> The grips are wrong, too. Would they be BF Goodrich branded or Schwinn branded grips? Any pictures?




I had a pair of Goodrich grips for a little while…




I sold them because they were worth a lot of money.
They really are not soft enough for my wife's hands; she likes new stuff: grips pedals and seats....


----------



## how (Nov 27, 2015)

dboi4u said:


> That looks like a Schwinn meteor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not a meteor, wrong chain guard, Probably a Spitfire


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2015)

*Dx model*

It's probably the BFg version of the girls dx model. Compare the stencils and Chainguard decal to my 46 BFg leader ( dx).


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 27, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I had a pair of Goodrich grips for a little while…
> View attachment 253264
> I sold them because they were worth a lot of money.
> They really are not soft enough for my wife's hands; she likes new stuff: grips pedals and seats....




Nice looking grips. If I had a more desirable bike, i might spring for a set like this. I can get a set like this w/script Schwinn for a reasonable price, so that's a step up from these generic 60's grips.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 27, 2015)

how said:


> Not a meteor, wrong chain guard, Probably a Spitfire




I have almost same bike as you, but mine is a 48, has the good rich chain guard decal, and more modern Schwinn BF good rich oval badge. 
 Always been for a rider and nothing more. Seat was ragged so I switched it, and also switched on late 50's early 60's handlebars on the original snubbed nose stem, , then added ebay fake rack.

 without white on the guard  this model is not inside of the 48 catalog except some form of the D model indicated by 1950, always figured it's a DX, otherwise, it doesn't exist. .


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 29, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> I have almost same bike as you, but mine is a 48, has the good rich chain guard decal, and more modern Schwinn BF good rich oval badge.
> Always been for a rider and nothing more. Seat was ragged so I switched it, and also switched on late 50's early 60's handlebars on the original snubbed nose stem, , then added ebay fake rack.
> 
> without white on the guard  this model is not inside of the 48 catalog except some form of the D model indicated by 1950, always figured it's a DX, otherwise, it doesn't exist. .
> ...




Like you, I think I'll call mine a DX, too. Paint scheme sure looks DX correct, but until I find any Goodrich catalog pictures or documentation, a DX it is.
Thanks to all the CABE'ers for chiming in with your wealth of knowledge!


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 29, 2015)

jimbo53 said:


> Like you, I think I'll call mine a DX, too. Paint scheme sure looks DX correct, but until I find any Goodrich catalog pictures or documentation, a DX it is.
> Thanks to all the CABE'ers for chiming in with your wealth of knowledge!



You can find your model except not in 47 because the whole catalog isn't online. It is inside of the 48 catalog though..   it's the girls DX version of a somewhat deluxe type: Model DB97XE http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1948.html

Or it's a build up of the  DX, D37X Ladies'





And yet, while mine is not, which is why I hadn't realized it does appear later as yours does too.. And so I guess mine may be a different  model but doesn't appear until 1950 as An D-69, which is the predecessor of the hornet. So, on the other hand, although mine is not in the books, 49 catalog is missing, and rather than a DX it's a D something or another, due to fender paint design and chain guard. or once again, although I really hadn't given it a second thought, other than a DX,  mine doesn't exist, [grin]


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 12, 2015)

Finished up the mechanical and patina restoration yesterday.  It's amazing for a 68 year old bike that under all the gunk, dirt and dried up grease the mechanicals cleaned up like new. Replaced 4 broken spokes, a good 0000 steel wool/WD40 cleaning of the painted and chrome surfaces, a set of whitewalls hanging around the shop and a pair of vintage Schwinn script grips finished her off. That Model D hub is such a tank and works like new after overhauling-didn't even need a transfer spring! The original BFG tires and rack are on Ebay to help recoup some of my initial cost. Thanks to everyone here that posted information.  The CABEers' ROCK!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow Jimbo, nice job. Wife will be riding proud on that machine.


----------

